# Change in Molly's Sore Hocks



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

Found some old photos of Molly's sore hocks and I was shocked at the difference in her hocks. I thought her feet weren't getting any better, but they have got tons better. 

Here's some photos from 2009 (yes she's had sore hocks since early 2008. :crying:

An abscess she had (she's had about 10 in total on her feet over the years)









Her left foot:









Her right foot:









This is what she looks like now:

Left foot:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Right foot:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Left foot (aloe vera gel applied so flattened fur):









Right foot (aloe vera gel applied):

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And this is her inflamed toe (which swelled up after her Myxi vaccination, and she's just come off the antibiotics and pain relief for it, it was huge):
(3rd digit)









and her other foot with normal toes:









They look quite good, hopefully she can have her VHD vaccination in a couple of weeks and hopefully she won't have a reaction to that.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad there changing! slow but steady progress

My Miffys hocks have got a little bare I'm trying everything, plenty of blankets all over the run and bathing with salt water and applying a little sudocreme. Some days they look better others no different to before, there not causing her any discomfort and they dont look sore

When my fixed tenancy expires here I will move to somewhere with grass which I hope will make a big difference.


----------

